# difference between plywood & multiplex



## the-flat-bandit

so what is difference between plywood & multiplex if there is any ?

spoke to a carpenter today & he had no idea what multiplex was(he is a useless **** though ) , is it just a american word for ply ?


----------



## treefork

Plywood is called multiplex in European countries. Slingshots are catapults. Dudes are mates. ect.

Go for quality Baltic birch plywood.


----------



## Gunnar

same thing bud


----------



## M.J

treefork said:


> Plywood is called multiplex in European countries. Slingshots are catapults. Dudes are mates. ect.
> 
> Go for quality Baltic birch plywood.


In Australia they call chicks "Shielas".


----------



## treefork

M.J said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plywood is called multiplex in European countries. Slingshots are catapults. Dudes are mates. ect.
> 
> Go for quality Baltic birch plywood.
> 
> 
> 
> In Australia they call chicks "Shielas".
Click to expand...

I think cigarettes are called ****. Well. Rymes with rag and spelled with a F.


----------



## e~shot

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/17856-all-about-plywood-aka-multiplex/


----------



## the-flat-bandit

wicked thanks guys


----------



## unkraut

Moin moin,

wikipedia meint:

As a multiplex panels, sometimes MPX boards, veneer plywood panels are referred to, which are more than 12 mm thick and consists of at least five equally strong veneer layers (middle layer) are made.

In contrast to multiplex panels are classic plywood panels made from a similarly odd number of plies, but have very different thickness. In general, these consist of three cross-bonded ca. 2 - 5 mm thick veneer layers in the middle of the plate, which in turn two much thinner, typically 0.6 - to be shut off 1 mm thick veneer layers. As a result, glued plywood panels are much more flexible than plywood, but not nearly as robust against sagging like this

Quality levels and their description

A: Plywood, completely free of knots in the surface layers, low color streaks possible light.

A bleached: Plywood, bleached and completely free of knots in the surface layers, no color streaks, very bright.

AB: Plywood, free of knots in their outer layers, color streaks are possible, light a few healthy intergrown knots are possible, but rare..

B: plywood with small non-failing and firmly intergrown knots, color streaks are possible. Knots up to 8 mm possible, filled knots allowed.

BB: plywood with tree branches. Even unusual or leveled knots and color streaks and small cracks in the surface layers are possible. Knots to 15 mm and filled knots are allowed.

C: plywood with branches, twigs and cracks and failed all natural defects. Are also possible nichtgespachtelte wood errors or defects in the surface layers.

For example, is the quality designation A / BB: Front totally free of knots, light back. Small not fancy knots possible, color streaks, filled knots possible
Bond quality

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multiplex-Platte


----------



## JonM

In Kentucky they call their sister their wife once in a while :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## harpersgrace

On this forum you will generally find that the term plywood is used for construction grade ply, and multiplex is used for higher quality birch ply often used in cabinet making.

Now as someone whose entire family is from Kentucky I can say that 2nd cousins tends to be the legal rule and social rule for marriage (although these days it is very rare), country people tend to be quite aware of the dangers of inbreeding. Now if you would like to do some checking into the history some northern families you'll see they don't always have the benefit of same knowledge.


----------



## flipgun

Plywood is usually the yellow pine that is used in construction and boarding up stuff. Not good for our purposes. Luanne is used for door panels and better grades of construction. It has voids but does okay for shooters. Multiplex is usually 7 layers or more in Birch with no voids and a fine grain.


----------



## Dayhiker

I never saw the word multiplex used for anything but a new-fangled movie emporium until I came on this forum. I think it was pretty much only Joerg Sprave who used to use that word. I still only encounter the word multiplex on this forum.


----------



## Imperial

in the united states theres no such thing as multiplex when it comes to wood. in the states, multiplex means-

_adjective_




*1*.

consisting of many elements in a complex relationship.
"multiplex ties of work and friendship"


_noun_



*1*.

a system or signal involving simultaneous transmission of several messages along a single channel of communication.



*2*.

a movie theater with several separate screens.


_verb_




*1*.

incorporate into a multiplex signal or system.

its mostly used outside of the states to refer to plywood in some areas. just use the term plywood first, its easier to understand and besides, its one less syllable to pronounce and straight to the point.


----------

